# Revelation Pipe Tobacco?



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay...I haven't smoked a pipe for 35 years, "since I was 15" LOL!. Anyhow, prior to then, my shop teacher in 8th grade use to smoke tobacco called *Revelation *right in class. Oh how times have changed! Could you imagine a grammer school teacher lighting up during class today? The wood shop room would smell fabulous back then with Mr. Zarbetski puffing on that pipe. So, naturally that's what I smoked as a teen. It was kind of all the rage back then for anyone in his class.

So, is this stuff still made? Is it actually any good? Seemed good back then but what did I know? If its available I'm going to buy a modest pipe and revisit my youth.

Thanks!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It is no longer made. It was originally a Phillip Morris blend, and then was made for a while by House of Windsor. There is a rumor though that HoW is possibly going to bring it back, but it's uncertain. 

If you want to smoke something similar, I hear C&D Epiphany is pretty close, although I have never tried it. I managed to score a tub of Revelation that was sitting in a store around here last year, I thought it was pretty good but traded most of it away.

Interesting fact: the original Phillip Morris blend was Einstein's smoke of choice.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I never tried Revelation but here are some reviews for epiphany, which I have smoked and enjoyed. Hope this will help.

Cornell & Diehl - 068: Epiphany pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

MoreBeer said:


> Okay...I haven't smoked a pipe for 35 years, "since I was 15" LOL!. Anyhow, prior to then, my shop teacher in 8th grade use to smoke tobacco called *Revelation *right in class. Oh how times have changed! Could you imagine a grammer school teacher lighting up during class today? The wood shop room would smell fabulous back then with Mr. Zarbetski puffing on that pipe. So, naturally that's what I smoked as a teen. It was kind of all the rage back then for anyone in his class.
> 
> So, is this stuff still made? Is it actually any good? Seemed good back then but what did I know? If its available I'm going to buy a modest pipe and revisit my youth.
> 
> Thanks!


From what I've seen people look back on it with fondness more from nostalgia than from it actually being very good. If you're interested in starting up the pipe again now is a wonderful time, especially for American tobaccos companies. Between Cornell & Diehl, GL Pease, and McClelland I'm sure you can find something that you'll like.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

As mentioned, it is no longer made...BUT...there is a Payless Pipes Match for it!

Payless Pipes and Tobaccos - Tinned Tobacco - House of Windsor Matches

I LOVE Revelation. I had some of the old Phillip Morris, I had the HoW and I have had this.

You would not be disappointed with this blend from Payless...however, it IS expensive.

Could I mention a wonderful OTC called Sugar Barrel?



MoreBeer said:


> Okay...I haven't smoked a pipe for 35 years, "since I was 15" LOL!. Anyhow, prior to then, my shop teacher in 8th grade use to smoke tobacco called *Revelation *right in class. Oh how times have changed! Could you imagine a grammer school teacher lighting up during class today? The wood shop room would smell fabulous back then with Mr. Zarbetski puffing on that pipe. So, naturally that's what I smoked as a teen. It was kind of all the rage back then for anyone in his class.
> 
> So, is this stuff still made? Is it actually any good? Seemed good back then but what did I know? If its available I'm going to buy a modest pipe and revisit my youth.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

ChronoB said:


> From what I've seen people look back on it with fondness more from nostalgia than from it actually being very good. If you're interested in starting up the pipe again now is a wonderful time, especially for American tobaccos companies. Between Cornell & Diehl, GL Pease, and McClelland I'm sure you can find something that you'll like.


I think you're right. I have fond memories of Flying Dutchman, but have been assured that my memories taste much better than the tobacco did. I'm sure that, for instance, [insert the name of your favorite tobacco from the past here] was very good, but sometimes I wonder if it was as good as everyone seems to think it was...


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Okay...I haven't smoked a pipe for 35 years, "since I was 15" LOL!. Anyhow, prior to then, my shop teacher in 8th grade use to smoke tobacco called *Revelation *right in class. Oh how times have changed! Could you imagine a grammer school teacher lighting up during class today? The wood shop room would smell fabulous back then with Mr. Zarbetski puffing on that pipe. So, naturally that's what I smoked as a teen. It was kind of all the rage back then for anyone in his class.
> 
> So, is this stuff still made? Is it actually any good? Seemed good back then but what did I know? If its available I'm going to buy a modest pipe and revisit my youth.
> 
> Thanks!


As others have said, Cornell and Diehl's "Epiphany" is supposed to be a clone of the oiriginal Revelation. I never tried the original blend, but a friend of mine who used to smoke it insists that it's a "dead ringer" for it.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

MoreBeer, I just happen to have purchased a pound of Epiphany and have some left over in a ziplock. PM me your address and I'll send you some. I'd be interested to read your thoughts on how it compares with your memory of the original. I too have fond memories of school... in my case we were allowed to shoot .22lrs inside the classroom to calculate bullet velocities. Times sure have changed! 

Let me know if you want to try some.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that Epiphany is a match of the original Philip Morris version and not the House of Windsor version. Bob Runowski intended it that way. Epiphany is one of my main smokes (probably 30 in the regular rotation and this is in the Top 10) and it's good on its own but it doesn't taste a whole lot like the HoW version.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and offers guys! Really appreciate it. I'll just pick up the suggested tobacco and a halfway decent pipe and go back in time for a while. I remember buying Revelation in the supermarket. Came in foil pouches, at least that's what they sold.

Back then it was Revelation and a few cheap Dr. Grabow pipes bought at a department store called Two Guys (Harrision NJ) that doesn't exist today. Although quite young, I really enjoyed it back then.


----------

